# small tcr



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm 179cm or 5'10 and have a saddle height of 770mm. I test rode a small tcr and really liked it. Small because i get neck pain if stretched much further out than the stock small tcr with it's 90mm stem. The medium gave me neck pain for the following 24hours from just sitting on it for a couple of minutes. 
Anyway, i liked the small but didn't like its ' vertical compliance' so much.i found it too soft for my liking. 
So my question is, is my saddle height too high for a small tcr at 770mm bb -top of saddle?


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

Well does anyone run their saddle height the same as i do on a small tcr, anyone???


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Does that saddle height position exceed any insertion safety markings on the seatpost?
If not, what does it matter if it now fits you?  I also doubt the seatpost height (if within range) will have a major impact on the vertical compliance of the whole bike.
Back when TCRs first came out the seatposts were long, thin and aero but still had a round insertion piece. The new TCR seatposts are triangular and I presume measurably stiffer.

I take it you have back problems if you are having issues regarding the reach? I'm 5'6" and would need a 120mm stem on a small TCR to replicate my current riding position.
If you do have back problems (as do I) then a little 'vertical compliance' may actually be a good thing for you?


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi
Thanx for the reply. Yes the seatpost was still within it's marked limits so so so good. Also i do have upper back tightness from over reaching on frames that would normally suit most of my height but my instead is good for a 56cm or even a 58 but my top end suits a 54cm top tube at the most.
Thanx again


----------

